# Piko Sonneberg Loco Shed Door Dimensions



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I am thinking about using the Piko Sonneberg Loco Shed #62001. I have the Bachmann 2-Truck Shay, Climax and Heisler locos and I realized that they are 1:20.3 and the Piko shed is an unspecified “G-Scale”. I have been able to locate the exterior dimensions of 20.7 X 27.8 X 14.6" but have not found the dimensions of the door openings.

Does anyone have their width height and the space between the two doors? Will the locos fit? My main concern is their width since I'm guessing that I can always raise the building on a new foundation to gain any needed height.

Thanks for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

*Found it!*

I was re-reading Randy Stone's build log titled Piko Sonneberg Loco Shed and found most of the dimensions I was looking for:

Overall width at roof: 19 3/4 inch
Overall width at the base: 18 3/4 inch
Overall length at base: 27 7/8 inch for base kit with three sections
Overall length at base: 36 3/4 inch including extension kit to make the building four sections long
Base to top of roof: 13 inch not including the exhaust stacks.
Locomotive door openings: 6 5/8 inch side to side and 7 inch top of rail to top of the door in the center of the opening.​
Thanks to Randy for such a complete thread and for taking the time to document it. I guess I missed it the first time


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be back home this coming Monday and can then provide more measurements.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

HH
Your question caused me to think about my POLA engine house and my Bachmann engines. Here is a picture with the Pola house and a Bachmann two truck Shay.

It is a close fit.

About a 1/4 inch clearance on all sides. The engineer had to bring in his arm.

The engine has a short straight stack. 

The bottom line is that I wanted to experiment with the "GO ADVANCED" posting of pictures.

Chuck

it worked!!!


----------



## gtg905s (Aug 1, 2011)

Since my shed isn't built yet, I hope I can help.

Width is approximately 169mm = 6.65354 in -> 6-21/32 (21/32 = 0.6562) -> Round down to 6-5/8 in

Height is approximately 192mm = 7.55906 in -> 7-35/64 (35/64 = 0.5549) -> Round down to 7-1/2 in

Note: 9/16 in = 0.5625 in
Note: I measured from the bottom of a protruding tap that is the door stop in the middle of the arch.

It also depends oh how well you lay your track compared to the building, the top of the engine could hit even if there is a small angle from the track not being 100% parallel with the walls.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you all. 

It looks like I will need to add a bit of foundation to get the needed height for the tallest of my engines, the 2-Truck Shay. It measures 8-7/8" from the top of my roadbed (bottom of the ties) to the top of the stack. The track is from SVRR, code 250 aluminum. This engine is also the longest of the three at 22-7/8" coupler to coupler, I use body mounted Kadee 1908s in the L&P coupler box so the 3 section base kit should be fine.

Now to find a spare $200!


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm actually almost ready to order the shed and I need one more measurement. I need the width of the center column between the two door openings.

I tried subtracting out the width of the two door openings, 13-1/4 from the overall width of 18-3/4 and was going to divide by 3, but that column has a row of trim bricks on each side whereas the side/end columns only have a single row of trim. Hope this is clear.

The reason I'm looking at this dimension is that the track is already laid and I'm hesitant to have to rip up some or all of it to set down the shed and still have the needed engine clearance.

Hopefully Randy or perhaps others could reply.

Thanks again, 
Mark


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OH, My bad. I apologize. 

Center column between the doors is 2 inches.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Randy:

Thanks a bunch. Please ignore the private message I was sending apparently as you were answering.

Mark


----------

